

Law Enforcement Access To Data In The Cloud - AndrewRH
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/law-enforcement-access-to-data-in-the-cloud/

======
higherpurpose
Umm

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/29/us-
court-m...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/29/us-court-
microsoft-personal-data-emails-irish-server)

